# Softmodding via USB HDD?



## drfsupercenter (Feb 24, 2013)

So I just got a virgin Xbox system, and I was linked to this guide:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-softmod-your-xbox...for-FREE/#step1

Problem is, my computer doesn't have an IDE slot.  I have an IDE to USB converter.  I tried running the ISO file in VMWare and plugging that in, but the version of Linux it's using is so old that it doesn't recognize USB at all, and it's forced to use /dev/hda.

I don't own Splinter Cell and I'm waiting on the USB plugs from China (I only ordered them last night), so I need a viable option that doesn't involve that.

I am fairly new when it comes to softmods, so I'm not really even sure what the best options are... I'd like some way to dual-boot between Linux and the regular dashboard so I can also play ISO files off the hard drive... if that's possible at least.

Is there a way to run that ndure script on a more modern Linux that can accept USB inputs? The adapter works fine, and I can see the drive in my computer, it just obviously says it needs to be formatted due to the FATX stuff.

On that note... if I buy a larger IDE hard drive, is it possible to clone my existing one to it without having the Xbox modded?  It would be nice just in the meantime while I wait on the USB adapters to be able to have a larger hard drive... 8GB is tiny and obviously not enough to copy ISOs to.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2013)

Dualboot... nope sorry that won't work.

You can try to hotswap your HDD and inject the softmod files.
But this can kill your Xbox quickly.

You also can't USB load on old Xboxes (just get a 320GB IDE drive)
Internal is quicker then USB 1.1

And you'll need to extract your ISO's with Qwix.
Then upload the game files (in a folder) to your harddrive with an FTP program ;]


----------



## drfsupercenter (Feb 25, 2013)

Why would hotswapping "kill" the Xbox? I've seen that written on other threads too and I honestly don't understand why.  The drive would still be spinning, all you're doing is rerouting the data to something else.

On that note, I've read that the Xbox hard drives won't show up at all in a computer due to being locked?  If so, why did my computer show it perfectly as a Seagate ST[something or other] drive?  I don't want to try formatting it as I'm going to assume I can't fix it if I do, but is my USB adapter actually unlocking the drive?



> You also can't USB load on old Xboxes (just get a 320GB IDE drive)


 
That was precisely my reason for getting a larger hard drive.  But do I need the original 8GB one to do the softmod or can I put a bigger one in first and then do that?

And as far as softmod files... Is there some way to do it without using that Linux ISO? Because as I said, I don't have an internal IDE connector anymore, and that antiquated version won't recognize USB.  Can I get a softmod installer for Debian or something?


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe go look for an old cheap PC with an IDE interface at a swap meet or flea market or craigslist or something? This is why I never throw old computers out, lol

edit: Or maybe an IDE card instead of a whole computer, that might be more reasonable, duh, can't believe I didn't think that first....


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, but the sudden change in voltages or whatever is active on the IDE cable could kill the drive ;]
Or corrupt it or whatever.


Nope.
It's locked with a HDD key.
This HDD key can only be unlocked by the Xbox's own BIOS.


Erm.
Well you can use the original 8GB to softmod it at first.
Then dump the HDD key and burn a Linux HDMaker CD with that HDDkey to make a bigger HDD (also copy all your files from the 8GB HDD to the CD, Dash files, save files etc. but leave the Swap partitions out of it, X Y and Z partition) 


Then the only way to softmod it is to get a 8MB Memory unit and an exploitable game.
Copying the savegame to the 8 MB MU is simple.
Just find someone with a hacked Xbox to do it for you (then later copy it from the MU to the HDD of yours)
Or solder a USB connector to your Xbox controller (Xbox controllers work on the USB 1.1 protocol so every wire is the same) and install Action Replay for Xbox on your PC.
Then copy the hacked save to your MU and plug it back into the xbox ;]

It's also the easiest way.


----------



## drfsupercenter (Feb 25, 2013)

My desktop does have an IDE card, but it's also got a bunch of SATA ports and as a result it won't show up as /dev/hda.  Let me rephrase: my DVD drive is SATA, and when I tried the same thing on my laptop, whether I had AHCI mode on or off, the ISO gave me this error about not being able to find the CD (where does it think it booted from??)

So I'd have to get an IDE CD drive, or something.




> Then the only way to softmod it is to get a 8MB Memory unit and an exploitable game.


 
So the Linux ISO in the method I linked won't work?? That does not need anything but an IDE card.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2013)

The 8MB MU and exploitable game method only requires you to splice your controller cable and solder on a USB plug.
And installing some software in a Windows XP enviroment.

It's the easiest way to do it ;p
Besides if you buy Mechassault (no platinum hits) you'll also have a neat game ;]
+ you can backup saves on the 8MB card as well ;]


----------



## drfsupercenter (Feb 25, 2013)

I already ordered some of the USB connectors that are pre-soldered.  But they'll take 2+ weeks to get here...

Answer me this: What does the Linux/ndure thing do, then? That doesn't require a game or a memory unit.


----------



## grandgroove (Mar 3, 2013)

The Linux tools I've used were mainly to clone drives and finish the softmod *after* you triggered it initially with the AR savegame exploit and the right game. 

Towards the end of the XBox era, I went on a quest for 007, Splinter Cell and Mechassault games along with AR. They were easy to find titles at $2 and less being they were the oldest. 

At a minimum, if you can find the game, I'll add the savegame to your memory card and mail it back. Just provide the card and postage both ways. PM me if you're interested.


----------

